# Come fly with meeee.......



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Watch for the last second.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

_*Those guys are friggin idiots*_





 :lofl:


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2013)

mg::wtf:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

Relax, it's just a mock up.  The real thing isn't quite as exciting as that.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Relax, it's just a mock up.  The real thing isn't quite as exciting as that.




Usually not!  ..


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Fast and Furious ain't got nothin' on these boyz.


----------

